# Looking for a Hunting Buddy



## hulk (Oct 6, 2016)

Hey All,

Thought I would put this out to see if anyone else was looking for a hunting buddy. Of course I have my dad and brothers who may or may not be able to come with me for some time during the hunt but what I am looking to do here is find someone else that has a tag also to go with.

I drew a general season muzzleloader tag for Wasatch Mtns, West. I know some decent areas we can try already so I am not looking for any info, just a friend to go with.

This is my second year with a muzzleloader. Last year I used a traditional flintlock to take a nice little yearling buck which I posted on here.

Reply here or PM me and let's talk!


----------



## percheye (Jan 15, 2008)

I sent you a PM.


----------

